# Coventry 'Train Graveyard'



## Goldie87 (Nov 3, 2007)

Got invited late one friday night to take a look at this place. Wasnt a very good time to take pics, but it was a very interesting place to look round nonetheless. Unfortunately it looks like the local chavs have been going in and have smashed up some of the stuff that is stored here


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice explore. Love the LMS plaque.


----------



## WeeT (Nov 4, 2007)

I can just imagine henry townshend from silent hill, with a rusty metal pole in picture 5 hehe! Looks an awesome explore! I'd like to visit this


----------



## Dean (Nov 5, 2007)

Where is this Train Graveyard?


----------



## King Al (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks great, love the old trains it seems like so long ago that train travel was some thing to look forward to- now its just sardean tin, hard seats, rude people... lovely explore


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 5, 2007)

Good stuff, Can you give an idea of how many carrages / locomitives are there?


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 5, 2007)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?clien...-1.481792&spn=0.001818,0.003723&t=k&z=18&om=1

Location of train 'graveyard', also plane 'graveyard' next door if anyones interested!


----------



## King Al (Nov 6, 2007)

that plane graveyard looks great, a fantastic aray of aircraft are you sure its not a museum or something?


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 6, 2007)

King Al said:


> that plane graveyard looks great, a fantastic aray of aircraft are you sure its not a museum or something?



Yeah its a museum, but when i first heard about it someone called it 'graveyard' so that got me into the habit of calling it that as well lol. Not sure when it is open though.


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Good stuff, Can you give an idea of how many carrages / locomitives are there?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coventry_Railway_Centre


----------

